# business owner visa holder continuing to study in Australia, what to do



## h1zchan (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi folks

need urgent help. I'm in some sort of a rare situation. Could anyone please tell me what kind of visa I should apply for?

A couple of years ago my dad received the State/Territory Sponsored Business Owner visa (subclass 163) and I came along with him as a dependent. Now that the visa is due to expire in June, my dad decided not to apply for the permanent visa. i.e. He decided to return home afterwards, which means I'll have to leave with him.

The problem is, I am now studying in a university here, and my course finishes at the end of the year. I need another visa to cover me for another 9 months or so after my current 163 expires in June, just so that I can finish the course before I leave. But I don't know what kind of visa I'm allowed to apply for.I can't seem to find any relevant information on the department of immigration's website.

I've applied for a student visa but today the department of immigration called to tell me that I'm not eligible to apply for the student visa on shore. But I can't leave the country either, now that semester 1 has begun at my uni.

So, what type of visa should I apply for now?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You could see if you can apply for a tourist visa as an interim for they allow some studying and if so that may give you an opportunity to pick a break between semesters and go offshore to apply for a student visa if it will be possible.

I say " if it will be possible " for student visas are issued for approved courses and a letter of offer so you'll also need to look into whether completion of studies will fit with that and there will obviously need to be the expense factors considered.
It may be that you will have to consider postponing your studies or completing them back in your country.


----------

